# blank question



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking for a blank for kings. I see everyone with light action king rods and I've just got my old school heavy seeker rod. I'm about to give in and make my own because I can't buy a custom rod. Anyway I was just looking for any suggestions on some blanks, I've never built one before so this should be interesting. (This will be a pier rod)
Thanks!


----------



## Monk (Feb 16, 2014)

can't go wrong with an 8' CUI blank it won't break the bank and makes a great pier rod. The Rod Room sells them for under $40 so you can build it for less than $100. Also the Batson Sw80ml is another great choice for just a little bit more.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

My king rod can throw a 1lb hardtail 50yds or more.....but a cig slinging slow taper rod works well also....I'd rather have something too big than not big enough ...you never know what you might hook on the pier.....Just a couple of thoughts to consider....
What reel is going on it is the main thing....?


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Fairpoint,
Most likely a 706z. Might upgrade to a staal in a year or two though


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I suggest a 9 ft. medium ....Once you get too stiff, you start to rip and flare out and throw off live baits.....which sucks when they are hard to come by.....Now you see why guys have a cobia rod, livebait cobia rod,kingrod, small king rod,,Spanish rod,sabkiki rod, snatch rod,pompano rod,flounder rod....etc.....I'm in Gulf Breeze, that old seeker you got might work for you, what do you not like about it...? I have an old lamigls that will sling a cig as far as you want and have caught more kings on it than most people on here have....If you want something new go up to gbbt and Kenny,Jeremy,or any other staff can show you whats available....


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks. I know absolutely NOTHING about blanks or what I should really be looking for considering the power and action with these bigger rods. So that cleared things up a little. I'll try to research some blanks but the names are so confusing lol. Thanks anyway


----------

